# New Riding Mower



## huntr1

I am probably going to buy a new mower this spring.  Old one is pretty worn out.

Yard is is hilly.  Both up and down hill and across the hill cutting.

Want a pressure oil system, 42"-46" cut and 23" rear tires.  <$2000.

Briggs vs. Kohler?

Any recommendations? I doubt there is a "real" JD I can get for that price.


----------



## GWguy

I have a Kohler on my JD 265.  Even when it's tuned up, it's always been a bit hard to start.  Never fails to start, but sure takes it's time getting going.  Qualify with: it's at least 25 years old.  In that time I've only had to replace a coil.  Mower deck is starting to rust thru n a bunch of places, so I might have to see about replacing that.

I wouldn't have big heartburn with either motor.  Absolutely love the pneumatic infinitely variable drive.


----------



## huntr1

huntr1 said:


> I am probably going to buy a new mower this spring.  Old one is pretty worn out.
> 
> Yard is is hilly.  Both up and down hill and across the hill cutting.
> 
> Want a pressure oil system, 42"-46" cut and 23" rear tires.  <$2000.
> 
> Briggs vs. Kohler?
> 
> Any recommendations? I doubt there is a "real" JD I can get for that price.



FYI, the mower that is to be replaced is a 2002 LT1000 42" Craftsman w/ 17.5 HP briggs splash oiler and hydrostatic transmission.  It can no longer make it up the hill behind my house, transmission lets go until I get to lesser grade and then it will drive again.


----------



## GWguy

huntr1 said:


> FYI, the mower that is to be replaced is a 2002 LT1000 42" Craftsman w/ 17.5 HP briggs splash oiler and hydrostatic transmission.  *It can no longer make it up the hill behind my house, transmission lets go until I get to lesser grade and then it will drive again.*



This happened to my JD.  All it needed was a new power belt and adjustment.


----------



## huntr1

GWguy said:


> This happened to my JD.  All it needed was a new power belt and adjustment.



All the belts have been replaced.


----------



## desertrat

huntr1 said:


> I am probably going to buy a new mower this spring.  Old one is pretty worn out.
> 
> Yard is is hilly.  Both up and down hill and across the hill cutting.
> 
> Want a pressure oil system, 42"-46" cut and 23" rear tires.  <$2000.
> 
> Briggs vs. Kohler?
> 
> Any recommendations? I doubt there is a "real" JD I can get for that price.



I have a briggs on my push mower that rarely gets used. It almost always starts first pull. The rider has a Kohler always been balky to start.
It's only 16hp, I need more.


----------



## ginwoman

We got a Husquverna (sp) last fall from Sears in Wildewood. So far we're not real impressed by it. And I think the guys at Sears that assembled it must have just thrown it together.


----------



## toppick08

Check out Carrolls' used inventory....they sometimes have good deals and warranties with them.


----------



## Softballkid

huntr1 said:


> All the belts have been replaced.


 
SAME EXACT PROBLEM.. it's not your belts. (I have a few hills to go up and down as well)

I don't know the year, but I have a craftsman hydro, my uncle found out that the transmission pump or something around that nature had went, replaced that, and the tractor is golden!  Something to think about if you want to save some cash...

He also told me, that having the hills I have, its hard on a hydro system and that going with a straight geared tractor would be better.  The luxury of hydro is sweet in all, but if you decide to go with a new tractor, might be something to look at/think about..


----------



## toppick08

JD needs to upgrade their hydro..., still good equip.,.wears out too fast for the money you pay.


----------



## ginwoman

toppick08 said:


> Check out Carrolls' used inventory....they sometimes have good deals and warranties with them.



Hey Toppick- my coffee is pretty good this AM!


----------



## toppick08

ginwoman said:


> Hey Toppick- my coffee is pretty good this AM!



Glad to hear...


----------



## itsbob

huntr1 said:


> I am probably going to buy a new mower this spring.  Old one is pretty worn out.
> 
> Yard is is hilly.  Both up and down hill and across the hill cutting.
> 
> Want a pressure oil system, 42"-46" cut and 23" rear tires.  <$2000.
> 
> Briggs vs. Kohler?
> 
> Any recommendations? I doubt there is a "real" JD I can get for that price.



I'd stay away from Lowe's and Sears it seems most yard tractors are all made buy the same company. Doesn't matter if you buy a Husky a. Craftsman or a JD they all come from AYP.

I do agree with basing the purchase on type of engine, any of them come with Honda motors?

Don't know if they still have any left but Carroll's had a nice selection of used machines that a church traded in. All 300 and 500 series models.  They looked lightly used
And were in good shape.

Oh, and Yanmar diesels ROCK!


----------



## huntr1

itsbob said:


> I'd stay away from Lowe's and Sears it seems most yard tractors are all made buy the same company. Doesn't matter if you buy a Husky a. Craftsman or a JD they all come from AYP.
> 
> I do agree with basing the purchase on type of engine, any of them come with Honda motors?
> 
> Don't know if they still have any left but Carroll's had a nice selection of used machines that a church traded in. All 300 and 500 series models.  They looked lightly used
> And were in good shape.
> 
> Oh, and Yanmar diesels ROCK!



I have yet to find a Honda engine.

Checked Carrol's page.  The used x500 is out of my price range.  WAY out of my price range.  No 300's listed.


----------



## huntr1

*Which Would You Go With*

and why?

Sears GT

Cub Cadet

Cub Cadet #1 from TSC

Cub Cadet #2 from TSC

JD 54"

JD 48"


----------



## GWguy

JD, but only from a JD dealer, not one of the home store knockoffs.  I have heard some good about Cub, but never personally had one.

My JD 48" is at least 20 years old (bought it with the house in '94, house seller gave me a good deal) .  Haven't had anything major fail.  On the few occasions where it needed repair, Carrolls comes right to the house.  If it can't be fixed there, it goes on the truck and off to the shop at no extra cost to me.  Always returned promptly and never had any issues with repairs done.  Not sure you'll see service like that with any of the others.


----------



## huntr1

GWguy said:


> JD, but only from a JD dealer, not one of the home store knockoffs.


I know they are not the same, but the REAL JD mowers are out of my price range, even used.


----------



## itsbob

huntr1 said:


> and why?
> 
> Sears GT
> 
> Cub Cadet
> 
> Cub Cadet #1 from TSC
> 
> Cub Cadet #2 from TSC
> 
> JD 54"
> 
> JD 48"



Looks like there are now two major yard tractor manufacturers.. 

MTD  (cub cadet and Troy-Bilt and others)

and AYP, (Sears, Husq,  JD box store tractors, and others).

So basically, in most cases, doesn't matter what name is on the side, they all come from the same two companies.

Also read some NASTY things out there about Kohler engines.. Cutting corners, heads leaking



> My '04 Husqvarna GTH2548 with 60 hours on it started blowing bluish smoke and ran thru a quart of oil in 10 mins. Called Warranty Repairs, as soon as the Tech came out he went right for the right side of the engine (right side looking from driver's seat)and pulled the plug out. Badly fouled. Head gasket blown. He replaced it and the 4 bolts. He told me this is a KNOWN issue with these particular engines. Told me Kohler used the wrong bolts and after heating and cooling the bolts on the right-hand side "stretch" and cause the gasket to fail. Also said Kohler had redesigned the head and eliminated 2 bolts, making the head almost impossible to torque down evenly onto the gasket.


----------



## itsbob

GWguy said:


> JD, but only from a JD dealer, not one of the home store knockoffs.  I have heard some good about Cub, but never personally had one.
> .



Not 100% sure, but I think I saw the "box Store" JD's at Carroll's last time I was there.

Think you need to get to the 300, 500 series and larger.. 

But when you get to the utility tractor, those are Yanmar (a GREAT tractor in itself, but it IS a Yanmar, not a JD)


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

huntr1 said:


> and why?
> 
> Sears GT
> 
> Cub Cadet
> 
> Cub Cadet #1 from TSC
> 
> Cub Cadet #2 from TSC
> 
> JD 54"
> 
> JD 48"



 Cub Cadet, Ive had mine for 5 years, and with me and boy #2, your neighbor cutting lawns for 5 years, it has been a workhorse, with very few problems considering the number of lawns that have been cut.  Id go to Hugh Gardiner in Faulkner, if you were to purchase a Cubby, youll get excellent service should it ever need any work on it.  I dont think its any cheaper buying from TS or some place like Lowes from what Ive seen.


----------



## bulldog

huntr1 said:


> and why?
> 
> Sears GT
> 
> Cub Cadet
> 
> Cub Cadet #1 from TSC
> 
> Cub Cadet #2 from TSC
> 
> JD 54"
> 
> JD 48"




I'm in my 4th season with the Sears GT that you linked to and I have not  had any issues with it to date. I take good care of it, but certainly don't baby it at all and it has done well.  With the 54" cut and hydro tranny, I can mow my 1.5 acres in just under an hour.


----------



## huntr1

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> Cub Cadet, Ive had mine for 5 years, and with me and boy #2, your neighbor cutting lawns for 5 years, it has been a workhorse, with very few problems considering the number of lawns that have been cut.  Id go to Hugh Gardiner in Faulkner, if you were to purchase a Cubby, youll get excellent service should it ever need any work on it.  I dont think its any cheaper buying from TS or some place like Lowes from what Ive seen.



What model do you have?  I like the Kawasaki motor that you can get in the CC.


----------



## huntr1

bulldog said:


> I'm in my 4th season with the Sears GT that you linked to and I have not  had any issues with it to date. I take good care of it, but certainly don't baby it at all and it has done well.  With the 54" cut and hydro tranny, I can mow my 1.5 acres in just under an hour.



I am leaning towards the GT since it has a gear transmission instead of hydro.


----------



## GWguy

itsbob said:


> Not 100% sure, but I think I saw the "box Store" JD's at Carroll's last time I was there.



I think you're right, now that you mention it.  So maybe you'll get the same level of service from a box store version as the original JD series.


----------



## huntr1

itsbob said:


> Not 100% sure, but I think I saw the "box Store" JD's at Carroll's last time I was there.
> 
> Think you need to get to the 300, 500 series and larger..
> 
> But when you get to the utility tractor, those are Yanmar (a GREAT tractor in itself, but it IS a Yanmar, not a JD)





GWguy said:


> I think you're right, now that you mention it.  So maybe you'll get the same level of service from a box store version as the original JD series.



Does JD make one with a gear transmission instead of a hydro?


----------



## itsbob

GWguy said:


> I think you're right, now that you mention it.  So maybe you'll get the same level of service from a box store version as the original JD series.



Well, if you go to Lowes, they have signs up that their JD products are all covered/ serviced at Carroll's


----------



## itsbob

huntr1 said:


> Does JD make one with a gear transmission instead of a hydro?



Not sure.  I've gotten used to the hydro transmission.  It's real handy when you're working around trees and brush where you go forward and back a lot.

I so a post up above about Kawasaki engines.. I think I'd have a lot of faith in one too.


----------



## huntr1

itsbob said:


> Not sure.  I've gotten used to the hydro transmission.  It's real handy when you're working around trees and brush where you go forward and back a lot.
> 
> I so a post up above about Kawasaki engines.. I think I'd have a lot of faith in one too.



Hydro is nice, but as hilly as my property is, I want a gear transmission because I have no faith that a hydro can stand up to it.


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

huntr1 said:


> What model do you have?  I like the Kawasaki motor that you can get in the CC.



Without looking at it my mower is in 1000 series 42 inch cut, but I dont see one exactly like mine looking at the Cub Cadet website.  It was $1,500 and with grass catcher came to $2000.

You gotta get some grass outback from what I remember as i drive by, looking at the old tree laying across the whole backyard.  

Ive cut some hilly places, including sons hill and few others with no problem, but not all time like your yard.


----------



## huntr1

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> You gotta get some grass outback from what I remember as i drive by, looking at the old tree laying across the whole backyard.


I do have grass out back, tons of it compared to 4 years ago.

Don't you love that tree?  I had 9 trees cut 18 months ago.  Should have had 10 done.  That one APPEARED to be alive and well at the time.  Noticed last summer that it didn't leaf out well and kept saying "I've gotta get that cut down."  Mother nature took care of it for me.  Daughter was playing in the backyard when it fell.  It came within 10 feet of being property line to property line.  It hit NOTHING but a stump when it fell.  Thankfully.

Kinda like the dead one by the stormwater pond by your son's place.  I messaged him on FB about a year ago asking if he had a saw to cut it down, but never heard anything.  Was talking to another neighbor Saturday 2 weeks ago and asked him to take a look at it and cut it down.  He called the day after it fell to let me know Mother Nature took care of it.  Unfortunately, she didn't send this one away from everything.  The top rail of the fence is bent.  HOA is going to have to pay to get it fixed.  Still have to get the trunk cut off the fence.


----------



## GWguy

huntr1 said:


> Hydro is nice, but as hilly as my property is, I want a gear transmission because I have no faith that a hydro can stand up to it.



You've seen my property.  The side hill is probably 30-40* incline, maybe 50' long.  I've been using my JD 265 on that since '94, and the previous owner used the very same tractor for years before that.  Never had an issue except a belt that stretched and needed to be replaced 2 years ago.

I'll never get another hard geared again.


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

huntr1 said:


> I do have grass out back, tons of it compared to 4 years ago.
> 
> Don't you love that tree?  I had 9 trees cut 18 months ago.  Should have had 10 done.  That one APPEARED to be alive and well at the time.  Noticed last summer that it didn't leaf out well and kept saying "I've gotta get that cut down."  Mother nature took care of it for me.  Daughter was playing in the backyard when it fell.  It came within 10 feet of being property line to property line.  It hit NOTHING but a stump when it fell.  Thankfully.
> 
> Kinda like the dead one by the stormwater pond by your son's place.  I messaged him on FB about a year ago asking if he had a saw to cut it down, but never heard anything.  Was talking to another neighbor Saturday 2 weeks ago and asked him to take a look at it and cut it down.  He called the day after it fell to let me know Mother Nature took care of it.  Unfortunately, she didn't send this one away from everything.  The top rail of the fence is bent.  HOA is going to have to pay to get it fixed.  Still have to get the trunk cut off the fence.



Son had several of his huge trees taken out back in Sept/Oct. there was only one left that didnt get cut, right beside his driveway, was birch tree really good size,  it was swarming with bees. They were going to wait till winter to cut it down well Saturdays wind took out the top fourth of the tree, luckily it fell across the road and not in the driveway.  I told my DW when the wind was blowing Sat. I was glad he had those big poplar trees cut down.


----------



## BadGirl

And here is how someone describes the Kawasaki Engines on another site.



> You have to be careful when you ask what is wrong with "the" Briggs. Kawasaki has enjoyed a (well deserved) excellent reputation as being a commercial grade engine manufacturer (I believe that is all they sell). Briggs has many entry level (non commercial)engines. Their top of the line Vanguard is NOT an entry level engine. Some say it is every bit as good as the best engines out there. I personally have a fair bit of experience with Kawi's (20+ years) and I love em. Many on this site have Vanguards and swear by them. My guess is that your friends are confusing the entry level Briggs (powerbuilt, etc) with the Vanguard.


----------



## bulldog

huntr1 said:


> I am leaning towards the GT since it has a gear transmission instead of hydro.



Actually, mine is Hydro and I too have hills that it handles with no problem. You can get them either way, geared or Hydro.


----------



## itsbob

huntr1 said:


> Hydro is nice, but as hilly as my property is, I want a gear transmission because I have no faith that a hydro can stand up to it.



My Bradley had a Hydro transmission and the only issue I ever had was in Sub-Zero temps.. Took some doing to get the fluid moving before the tank would move.

So a Hydro transmission linked to a dual Turbo 903 Cummings Diesel.. If you can get that in a tractor, that would be AWESOME!!


----------



## huntr1

Just got the notification that my new Garden Tractor is in.  They're assembling it now.  Going to leave in an hour and a half and go get it.  I'm like a kid waiting for his parents to get up on Christmas morning so he can tear into the gifts.

Time to cut the grass.


----------



## DEEKAYPEE8569

huntr1 said:


> Just got the notification that my new Garden Tractor is in.  They're assembling it now.  Going to leave in an hour and a half and go get it.  I'm like a kid waiting for his parents to get up on Christmas morning so he can tear into the gifts.
> 
> Time to cut the grass.



You seem rather enthused. Hayfever must not be an issue for you.....lucky.


----------



## RPMDAD

huntr1 said:


> Just got the notification that my new Garden Tractor is in.  They're assembling it now.  Going to leave in an hour and a half and go get it.  I'm like a kid waiting for his parents to get up on Christmas morning so he can tear into the gifts.
> 
> Time to cut the grass.



OK huntr1 i have read the thread twice and don't see it. My curiousity is up what brand and model did you decide to go with??


----------



## huntr1

RPMDAD said:


> OK huntr1 i have read the thread twice and don't see it. My curiousity is up what brand and model did you decide to go with??


Craftsman GT6000.  26HP Kohler, 54" cut.


----------



## struggler44

huntr1 said:


> Craftsman GT6000. * 26HP Kohler, 54" cut*.



Now that's a frickin' mower


----------



## huntr1

struggler44 said:


> Now that's a frickin' mower


I have a STEEP learning curve on how to cut my yard in the most efficient manner, but it's a great machine so far (used 1 hour).


----------



## bulldog

huntr1 said:


> Craftsman GT6000.  26HP Kohler, 54" cut.



As of tonight, I have over 200 hours on mine with no problems at all.  You're going to like you're new mower.

Congrats.


----------



## huntr1

bulldog said:


> As of tonight, I have over 200 hours on mine with no problems at all.  You're going to like you're new mower.
> 
> Congrats.


So far I love it.
Cut the front yard twice (it was TALL) and the rest once.  Took just over an hour.  Used to take me 2 hours to cut the entire thing once.

Only thing I don't like so far is that I have not figured out how to hook my 3-point hitch to it.  Think I may have to sell both my 3-point hitches (2) and the impliments that go with them and replace with a sleeve hitch.


----------



## FireBrand

It's not too late to trade it for the top-of-the-line.


----------



## General Lee

huntr1 said:


> So far I love it.
> Cut the front yard twice (it was TALL) and the rest once.  Took just over an hour.  Used to take me 2 hours to cut the entire thing once.
> 
> Only thing I don't like so far is that I have not figured out how to hook my 3-point hitch to it.  Think I may have to sell both my 3-point hitches (2) and the impliments that go with them and replace with a sleeve hitch.



Do you mean craftsman tractors have a hydraulic 3PH?


----------



## huntr1

General Lee said:


> Do you mean craftsman tractors have a hydraulic 3PH?


No.
Before they switched to the sleeve hitch, Craftsman garden tractors had Cat 0 3-point hitches available.  Manually operated just like the current sleeve hitch.  However, as with the sleeve hitch, there was an option to add a power lift ram to it.


----------



## itsbob

huntr1 said:


> So far I love it.
> Cut the front yard twice (it was TALL) and the rest once.  Took just over an hour.  Used to take me 2 hours to cut the entire thing once.
> 
> Only thing I don't like so far is that I have not figured out how to hook my 3-point hitch to it.  Think I may have to sell both my 3-point hitches (2) and the impliments that go with them and replace with a sleeve hitch.



What kind of implements ya got??


----------



## huntr1

itsbob said:


> What kind of implements ya got??


Cat 0 moldboard plow and disc.


----------



## itsbob

huntr1 said:


> Cat 0 moldboard plow and disc.



Probably not compatible with the JD iMatch??


----------



## huntr1

huntr1 said:


> Craftsman GT6000.  26HP Kohler, 54" cut.


I am annoyed with sears, sears service parts and myself, still love the tractor.

Annoyed with Sears 'cause they knew about this and didn't fix it before sending me the tractor.  Incorrectly built gas cap was causing vapor lock.  It would run 15-30 minutes and then die.  Once cooled it would run again and then die the same.  

Annoyed woth sears service parts.  Sears sent me a new gas cap.  While it fixed the problem at first, it was the wrong one in that the threads are TOTALLY wrong for the threads on the tank.  They have to send me yet another one.

So after installing the new cap (with wrong threads) the mower worked great for 2 cuttings, then started doing it again.  This time I had the service guy come out (under warranty till 2015).  He couldn't get it to duplicate the problem, but changed the fuel filter (only 13 hours on mower) and ordered the new gas cap which should be in between 5-10 days.  Mower ran great last night.

Annoyed with myself.  Went to cut the grass at the entrance to the neighborhood.  Hill is VERY steep, so I was cutting up the hill, rolling back down and repeating.  Well the last time I did it, I rolled down the hill and up onto the shoulder of the road and when I went forward to go back up the hill, tractor nosed into the hill and the steering broke.  Boy was that a pain in the azz to get home.  Ended up getting a trailer to bring it the 1/4 mile to the house.

Called sears service, told them what happened.  Parts are on order, to be delivered to my house and service guy will be by next Wednesday to replace the broken parts.


----------



## GWguy

huntr1 said:


> I am annoyed with sears, sears service parts and myself, still love the tractor.
> 
> Annoyed with Sears 'cause they knew about this and didn't fix it before sending me the tractor.  Incorrectly built gas cap was causing vapor lock.  It would run 15-30 minutes and then die.  Once cooled it would run again and then die the same.
> 
> Annoyed woth sears service parts.  Sears sent me a new gas cap.  While it fixed the problem at first, it was the wrong one in that the threads are TOTALLY wrong for the threads on the tank.  They have to send me yet another one.
> 
> So after installing the new cap (with wrong threads) the mower worked great for 2 cuttings, then started doing it again.  This time I had the service guy come out (under warranty till 2015).  He couldn't get it to duplicate the problem, but changed the fuel filter (only 13 hours on mower) and ordered the new gas cap which should be in between 5-10 days.  Mower ran great last night.
> 
> Annoyed with myself.  Went to cut the grass at the entrance to the neighborhood.  Hill is VERY steep, so I was cutting up the hill, rolling back down and repeating.  Well the last time I did it, I rolled down the hill and up onto the shoulder of the road and when I went forward to go back up the hill, tractor nosed into the hill and the steering broke.  Boy was that a pain in the azz to get home.  Ended up getting a trailer to bring it the 1/4 mile to the house.
> 
> Called sears service, told them what happened.  Parts are on order, to be delivered to my house and service guy will be by next Wednesday to replace the broken parts.



This is disappointing.  I've always trusted Sears/Craftsman products, but lately the quality just doesn't cut it.  Can't believe the steering broke.

My JD is slowly falling apart, but I'm going to keep it going until it's a pile of rust.


----------



## PrepH4U

huntr1 said:


> I am annoyed with sears, sears service parts and myself, still love the tractor.
> 
> Annoyed with Sears 'cause they knew about this and didn't fix it before sending me the tractor.  Incorrectly built gas cap was causing vapor lock.  It would run 15-30 minutes and then die.  Once cooled it would run again and then die the same.
> 
> Annoyed woth sears service parts.  Sears sent me a new gas cap.  While it fixed the problem at first, it was the wrong one in that the threads are TOTALLY wrong for the threads on the tank.  They have to send me yet another one.
> 
> So after installing the new cap (with wrong threads) the mower worked great for 2 cuttings, then started doing it again.  This time I had the service guy come out (under warranty till 2015).  He couldn't get it to duplicate the problem, but changed the fuel filter (only 13 hours on mower) and ordered the new gas cap which should be in between 5-10 days.  Mower ran great last night.
> 
> Annoyed with myself.  Went to cut the grass at the entrance to the neighborhood.  Hill is VERY steep, so I was cutting up the hill, rolling back down and repeating.  Well the last time I did it, I rolled down the hill and up onto the shoulder of the road and when I went forward to go back up the hill, tractor nosed into the hill and the steering broke.  Boy was that a pain in the azz to get home.  Ended up getting a trailer to bring it the 1/4 mile to the house.
> 
> Called sears service, told them what happened.  Parts are on order, to be delivered to my house and service guy will be by next Wednesday to replace the broken parts.



We went through two CTX9500 series tractors from sears. First one didn't have a hub nut on it. They offered to replace the tractor quicker than a repairman could come fix it. Loading it up the wheel kept falling off.   Second tractor - could not raise or lower the deck, battery strap was broken and acid had leaked all over through the engine and deck.  Repairman came and he even could not get decent technical support from the call center.  We all decided to call sears again to come pick up the tractor, offered to take a smaller tractor with new implements (they still didn't add up to total amount) they would not do that.  So we just got a refund and went down and got a JD with 4 wheel steer.  Love it!


----------



## huntr1

GWguy said:


> This is disappointing.  I've always trusted Sears/Craftsman products, but lately the quality just doesn't cut it.  Can't believe the steering broke.
> 
> My JD is slowly falling apart, but I'm going to keep it going until it's a pile of rust.


It's a Husquvarna (sp?).  Once they knew there was a problem with the gas caps, you cannot tell me that they couldn't track the ones with the bad cap and replace it or include the replacement with the new tractor when sold.  Everything is tracked by barcode in the factory and throughout the delivery process.

I am holding off on not being happy with Sears until I see what the problem is with the steering.  The old '02 Craftsman LT1000 (AYP product) handled the hill that broke the steering just fine.

The service guy has been great.  Called Monday night about 8:00 and they came out yesterday to fix the "runs and dies after 30 minutes" problem.  Waiting a week for the repair this time isn't too bad since they have to ship the parts first.


----------



## itsbob

GWguy said:


> This is disappointing.  I've always trusted Sears/Craftsman products, but lately the quality just doesn't cut it.  Can't believe the steering broke.
> 
> My JD is slowly falling apart, but I'm going to keep it going until it's a pile of rust.



We've had our JD since 2005/6.. other than a few scratches and a faded seat it's still like new (stored outside).. 

Hydraulic everything.. Mower Deck Lift, 3 pt hitch, sterring, FEL.. 

When I bought I told the salesperson at Carroll's I want this to be the last tractor I buy (unless I want to trade on something bigger) and this is the tractor he took me to.


----------



## SearsCares

To huntr1,

My name is Greg and I am with the Sears Cares Social Media Support team.  I came across your post and wanted to reach out to you and let you know that we are sorry for your problems you have encountered with the gas cap for your tractor and also for the current situation you are experiencing with the broken steering.  We can certainly see why you are disappointed over how the repairs and part orders have been handled and we would like to speak with you about your experience. 

At your convenience, please contact our office via email at smadvisor@searshc.com and one of our case managers will get in touch with you regarding your tractor to see what we can do to alleviate your frustrations with the continuing problems. In the email, please provide a contact number and the phone number your dishwasher was purchased under (if different than the contact phone number) and we will call you directly. In addition, please include your screen name (huntr1) in the email for reference to your issue. Again, we’re sorry for the frustration this has caused you and we look forward to speaking to you soon.

Greg G.
Sears Social Media Moderator 
Sears Social Media Support


----------



## SoMDGirl42

SearsCares said:


> To huntr1,
> 
> My name is Greg and I am with the Sears Cares Social Media Support team.  I came across your post and wanted to reach out to you and let you know that we are sorry for your problems you have encountered with the gas cap for your tractor and also for the current situation you are experiencing with the broken steering.  We can certainly see why you are disappointed over how the repairs and part orders have been handled and we would like to speak with you about your experience.
> 
> At your convenience, please contact our office via email at smadvisor@searshc.com and one of our case managers will get in touch with you regarding your tractor to see what we can do to alleviate your frustrations with the continuing problems. In the email, please provide a contact number and the phone number your* dishwasher* was purchased under (if different than the contact phone number) and we will call you directly. In addition, please include your screen name (huntr1) in the email for reference to your issue. Again, we’re sorry for the frustration this has caused you and we look forward to speaking to you soon.
> 
> Greg G.
> Sears Social Media Moderator
> Sears Social Media Support



Who washes dishes with a lawn tractor????? Or who's cutting grass with their dishwasher? 

SEARS: EPIC FAIL


----------



## itsbob

SoMDGirl42 said:


> Who washes dishes with a lawn tractor????? Or who's cutting grass with their dishwasher?
> 
> SEARS: EPIC FAIL



I was waiting for the "provide an address and Bubba will be by shortly to pick up your tractor and remedy this situation."


----------



## kwillia

SoMDGirl42 said:


> Who washes dishes with a lawn tractor????? Or who's cutting grass with their dishwasher?
> 
> SEARS: EPIC FAIL



Baja does his dusting with a Craftsman leaf-blower and cleans his floors with his Craftsman power-washer...:shrug:


----------



## GWguy

kwillia said:


> Baja does his dusting with a Craftsman leaf-blower and cleans his floors with his Craftsman power-washer...:shrug:



Baja is Tim Allen?


----------



## GWguy

itsbob said:


> We've had our JD since 2005/6.. other than a few scratches and a faded seat it's still like new (stored outside)..
> 
> Hydraulic everything.. Mower Deck Lift, 3 pt hitch, sterring, FEL..
> 
> When I bought I told the salesperson at Carroll's I want this to be the last tractor I buy (unless I want to trade on something bigger) and this is the tractor he took me to.



I bought mine with the house back in 1994, and it had 200 hours on it THEN.  the deck is starting to rot thru in a few places, the catch bags have holes in them, but it start and runs like new.


----------



## Gilligan

huntr1 said:


> It's a Husquvarna (sp?).  Once they knew there was a problem with the gas caps, .



Interesting. A club I belong to has a fairly new Husqvarna riding mower and the motor just basically burned up. It still runs..but only barely and with little power; certainly not enough to run the deck and cut grass. The compression is squat.  It looked to me like it was running very lean and overheated the power head as a result. 

First I heard of the gas cap issue but that could explain some things.


----------



## huntr1

<-- Annoyed Customer

So the mower is supposed to be repaired tomorrow.  Kind of hard to do that when the parts that Sears was having shipped directly to me have not arrived.

Finally got my replacement for the replacement for the replacement (that Sears never sent) gas cap yesterday.  It took a WEEK to travel from Glen Burnie to Mechanicsville.  I can get stuff delivered from California (the state) faster.  Yet another reason to be unhappy with Sears' Service department.





SearsCares said:


> To huntr1,
> 
> My name is Greg and I am with the Sears Cares Social Media Support team.  I came across your post and wanted to reach out to you and let you know that we are sorry for your problems you have encountered with the gas cap for your tractor and also for the current situation you are experiencing with the broken steering.  We can certainly see why you are disappointed over how the repairs and part orders have been handled and we would like to speak with you about your experience.
> 
> At your convenience, please contact our office via email at smadvisor@searshc.com and one of our case managers will get in touch with you regarding your tractor to see what we can do to alleviate your frustrations with the continuing problems. In the email, please provide a contact number and the phone number your dishwasher was purchased under (if different than the contact phone number) and we will call you directly. In addition, please include your screen name (huntr1) in the email for reference to your issue. Again, we’re sorry for the frustration this has caused you and we look forward to speaking to you soon.
> 
> Greg G.
> Sears Social Media Moderator
> Sears Social Media Support


----------



## itsbob

Gilligan said:


> Interesting. A club I belong to has a fairly new Husqvarna riding mower and the motor just basically burned up. It still runs..but only barely and with little power; certainly not enough to run the deck and cut grass. The compression is squat.  It looked to me like it was running very lean and overheated the power head as a result.
> 
> First I heard of the gas cap issue but that could explain some things.



We went through three Pressure washers in about a two week period.. all from Lowes, two Troy Bilts, and a Karcher.. 

One started up great, ran for about 2 minutes then I looked back and saw this white slimy liquid on the engine.  I though it was soap leaking through a bad seal, not a big deal.

Shut it off to be sure and it was contaminated oil leaking out of the head.  JUST got it out of the box, put together, filled with oil and started for the first time. (that was the second one).. I THINK that was a mid (price) range Troy Bilt.. 

This time (three years later) I found a fairly expensive one but it had a honda motor in it.. spent the money, and it works GREAT.


----------



## GWguy

itsbob said:


> This time (three years later) I found a fairly expensive one but it had a honda motor in it.. spent the money, and it works GREAT.



I have a honda generator I bought in '84.  Still starts first pull, and it's seen some heavy usage.

My snow thrower has a subaru, only time will tell.  I think it has 1 or 2 hours on it right now.

Hunter, sorry you're still having issues.  Not fun when it's brand new like that.


----------



## PrepH4U

huntr1 said:


> <-- Annoyed Customer
> 
> So the mower is supposed to be repaired tomorrow.  Kind of hard to do that when the parts that Sears was having shipped directly to me have not arrived.
> 
> Finally got my replacement for the replacement for the replacement (that Sears never sent) gas cap yesterday.  It took a WEEK to travel from Glen Burnie to Mechanicsville.  I can get stuff delivered from California (the state) faster.  Yet another reason to be unhappy with Sears' Service department.



Call them up and tell them you want a new mower, not one that you have to wait weeks to be fixed.  It works, you do not have to settle for a sub standard mower.


----------



## huntr1

PrepH4U said:


> Call them up and tell them you want a new mower, not one that you have to wait weeks to be fixed.  It works, you do not have to settle for a sub standard mower.


They are to call me.  That's what I plan to tell them.  No excuse for this.


----------



## huntr1

PrepH4U said:


> Call them up and tell them you want a new mower, not one that you have to wait weeks to be fixed.  It works, you do not have to settle for a sub standard mower.





huntr1 said:


> They are to call me.  That's what I plan to tell them.  No excuse for this.



They called when I was on the way home last night. I am getting a new tractor. They offered.


----------



## ginwoman

Hope this one not a lemon huntr1. Keep us posted.


----------



## huntr1

ginwoman said:


> Hope this one not a lemon huntr1. Keep us posted.



That's the plan.


----------



## huntr1

Well, Sears cannot get a new tractor to me till September 13 (have to get it from Husqvarna).  So, they are coming tomorrow to fix the existing tractor with the parts that UPS/FedEx says will arrive today.  Then next month they will bring me my new one.


----------



## huntr1

huntr1 said:


> Well, Sears cannot get a new tractor to me till September 13 (have to get it from Husqvarna).  So, they are coming tomorrow to fix the existing tractor with the parts that UPS/FedEx says will arrive today.  Then next month they will bring me my new one.


The parts came today.  Repair guy had a hole in his schedule and was in the area, so he came by to fix it.  The report I got from Dymphna is that her conversation with him went like this:

D: Here's the parts Sears sent
RG: Let's see what you have here.  This steering shaft isn't for your mower.  I don't even know WHAT these two parts are to, but these other two minor parts here I can use.  Here's a copy of the parts breakdown diagram for the tractor.  See these 10 parts?  They are what the tractor needs for me to fix it.  I gotta talk to the company.  They'll call you."

So, no repairs were made today.  Waiting to see what they say now.


----------



## ginwoman

And the run around continues.


----------



## ginwoman

huntr1 said:


> The parts came today.  Repair guy had a hole in his schedule and was in the area, so he came by to fix it.  The report I got from Dymphna is that her conversation with him went like this:
> 
> D: Here's the parts Sears sent
> RG: Let's see what you have here.  This steering shaft isn't for your mower.  I don't even know WHAT these two parts are to, but these other two minor parts here I can use.  Here's a copy of the parts breakdown diagram for the tractor.  See these 10 parts?  They are what the tractor needs for me to fix it.  I gotta talk to the company.  They'll call you."
> 
> So, no repairs were made today.  Waiting to see what they say now.



Huntr1 did you ever get your mower fixed?


----------



## huntr1

ginwoman said:


> Huntr1 did you ever get your mower fixed?


Funny you should ask.  It was SUPPOSED to be delivered on Thursday (9/13).  Just got off the phone with them.  The factory has not gotten one to them yet, it is supposed to get to them on 9/20, and to me on 9/25.  Just in time to put it away for the season.


----------



## ginwoman

huntr1 said:


> Funny you should ask.  It was SUPPOSED to be delivered on Thursday (9/13).  Just got off the phone with them.  The factory has not gotten one to them yet, it is supposed to get to them on 9/20, and to me on 9/25.  Just in time to put it away for the season.



Soooo, if you were starting over and going to go somewhere to buy a new mower, where would you go?

Don't mean to pick your brain to death. I know you have been through enough already.


----------



## GWguy

ginwoman said:


> Soooo, if you were starting over and going to go somewhere to buy a new mower, where would you go?
> 
> Don't mean to pick your brain to death. I know you have been through enough already.



Carrolls.

If I need to replace mine, I will go with another true John Deere.  I've beat the snot out of mine and it still has years left in it.


----------



## huntr1

ginwoman said:


> Soooo, if you were starting over and going to go somewhere to buy a new mower, where would you go?
> 
> Don't mean to pick your brain to death. I know you have been through enough already.


Had I not gone with the replacement, and gone with the repair, I would have a working mower by now.
If I had the $$, I would go to Carrolls and get a Deere, but I can buy 2 or 3 of the Husquvarna built Craftsman for the price of a Deere with equal capabilities (according to the JD "build your own" [or whatever they call it] website).  Until then, I will be happy with a Craftsman.
I am just glad we've had a drought and the grass hasn't grown much this summer.  Of course, now it's getting TALL.



GWguy said:


> Carrolls.
> 
> If I need to replace mine, I will go with another true John Deere.  I've beat the snot out of mine and it still has years left in it.



I got almost 10 years out of my cheap Craftsman.  The new Craftsman is a nice unit, just bad luck on my part.

If I hit the lottery, I will get a JD.  Until then, I will have to keep the Craftsman.


----------



## GWguy

huntr1 said:


> I got almost 10 years out of my cheap Craftsman.  The new Craftsman is a nice unit, just bad luck on my part.
> 
> If I hit the lottery, I will get a JD.  Until then, I will have to keep the Craftsman.



I got about that from my Craftsman too, back when they weren't made out of super thin sheet metal.

The JD I have now I bought with the house back in '94.  It had about 200 hours on it then.  I'm going to have to replace the grass bags this season, and a coil 2 years ago, but other than new tires and batteries, couldn't ask for a better machine.


----------



## RPMDAD

huntr1 said:


> Had I not gone with the replacement, and gone with the repair, I would have a working mower by now.
> If I had the $$, I would go to Carrolls and get a Deere, but I can buy 2 or 3 of the Husquvarna built Craftsman for the price of a Deere with equal capabilities (according to the JD "build your own" [or whatever they call it] website).  Until then, I will be happy with a Craftsman.
> I am just glad we've had a drought and the grass hasn't grown much this summer.  Of course, now it's getting TALL.
> 
> 
> 
> I got almost 10 years out of my cheap Craftsman.  The new Craftsman is a nice unit, just bad luck on my part.
> 
> If I hit the lottery, I will get a JD.  Until then, I will have to keep the Craftsman.



Not to hex myself here my craftsman is going on 12 years and still running good, and just blades, batteries and tires on top of standard maintenance, oil changes, plugs, belts and air filters, no complaints at all from me. Agree with huntr1, when i hit the lotto, i can afford to look at a JD.


----------



## huntr1

It's HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!  It runs!!!!!!!!!!!  It cuts!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GWguy

huntr1 said:


> It's HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!  It runs!!!!!!!!!!!  It cuts!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Just in time for leaf pickup....

Hope this one works well for ya.


----------



## huntr1

GWguy said:


> Just in time for leaf pickup....
> 
> Hope this one works well for ya.


Yep.  Gonna install the bagger over the weekend.

Me too.


----------



## huntr1

Finally got the bagger installed last night.  Had to notch the flange around the hole on the hitch plate.  The pin on the bagger mount was installed 1/16" proud, and as a result, the hole in the pin for the spring clip was 1/2 blocked by the flange on the hole.  2 minutes with the dremel and the bagger was installed.  Then I put on the tire chains.

WOW!  This thing is a whole new tractor now.  Even with the bagger empty I can go up hills I never could before due to traction issues.  Going across the hill I no longer have to sit 1/2 off the seat on the high side to keep traction.


----------



## itsbob

huntr1 said:


> Finally got the bagger installed last night.  Had to notch the flange around the hole on the hitch plate.  The pin on the bagger mount was installed 1/16" proud, and as a result, the hole in the pin for the spring clip was 1/2 blocked by the flange on the hole.  2 minutes with the dremel and the bagger was installed.  Then I put on the tire chains.
> 
> WOW!  This thing is a whole new tractor now.  Even with the bagger empty I can go up hills I never could before due to traction issues.  Going across the hill I no longer have to sit 1/2 off the seat on the high side to keep traction.



Was thinking of getting the blower part, but blowing the grass and leaves onto a 12 foot trailer drug behind.. I mow a LOT of grass.. 

That would give me a crap load of compost every year.


----------



## huntr1

itsbob said:


> Was thinking of getting the blower part, but blowing the grass and leaves onto a 12 foot trailer drug behind.. I mow a LOT of grass..
> 
> That would give me a crap load of compost every year.


Agri-Fab Tow-Behind Mow-N-Vac, Model# 55188 | Lawn Sweepers Vacuums| Northern Tool + Equipment
Cyclone Rake Lawn Vacuum Systems


----------



## BadGirl

huntr1 said:


> Agri-Fab Tow-Behind Mow-N-Vac, Model# 55188 | Lawn Sweepers Vacuums| Northern Tool + Equipment
> Cyclone Rake Lawn Vacuum Systems


----------



## itsbob

huntr1 said:


> Agri-Fab Tow-Behind Mow-N-Vac, Model# 55188 | Lawn Sweepers Vacuums| Northern Tool + Equipment
> Cyclone Rake Lawn Vacuum Systems



Like that, but I already have two trailers I can use.. I just need the blower and the hoses..


----------



## huntr1

itsbob said:


> Like that, but I already have two trailers I can use.. I just need the blower and the hoses..


You may not need a secondary blower.
Homemade lawn vacuum? - Tractors Forum - GardenWeb


----------



## huntr1

itsbob said:


> Like that, but I already have two trailers I can use.. I just need the blower and the hoses..


Doubt you can beat this price:
Monster Yard Vac


----------



## huntr1

huntr1 said:


> Craftsman GT6000.  26HP Kohler, 54" cut.





huntr1 said:


> Just got the notification that my new Garden Tractor is in.  They're assembling it now.  Going to leave in an hour and a half and go get it.  I'm like a kid waiting for his parents to get up on Christmas morning so he can tear into the gifts.
> 
> Time to cut the grass.





huntr1 said:


> They called when I was on the way home last night. I am getting a new tractor. They offered.





huntr1 said:


> Funny you should ask.  It was SUPPOSED to be delivered on Thursday (9/13).  Just got off the phone with them.  The factory has not gotten one to them yet, it is supposed to get to them on 9/20, and to me on 9/25.  Just in time to put it away for the season.



Mower Update:
Cutting the grass 3 weeks ago, was running out of daylight so I turned on the headlights.  5 minutes later the mower died.  Stone cold DEAD.  No time to look at it, gotta pack and then go camping.

A week goes by: Figured it was a blown fuse, cannot find the fuse.  Called Sears Service and the woman on the phone can't direct me to where the fuse is either.  So she schedules me for service.  10 minutes later after looking online, I find the fuse on the wiring diagram and find it right away on the mower.  Yup, it's blown.

2 days later: replace the blown fuse.  Tractor runs fine.  Look over tractor, and find that the harness to the headlights is melted.  There's the cause of the blown fuse.

2 days later Sears Service comes by.  "Yep, this melted mess of wiring caused the fuse to blow.  I'll order a new harness and have it shipped to you and will be back next Friday to fix it.  This is a common problem."

If it's a "known problem" then why in the HELL doesn't Sears fix it?  All it would take is a SLIGHTLY longer harness and a wiring clip to hold the wires away from the head.

I am not happy with Sears right now.


----------



## General Lee

huntr1 said:


> Mower Update:
> Cutting the grass 3 weeks ago, was running out of daylight so I turned on the headlights.  5 minutes later the mower died.  Stone cold DEAD.  No time to look at it, gotta pack and then go camping.
> 
> A week goes by: Figured it was a blown fuse, cannot find the fuse.  Called Sears Service and the woman on the phone can't direct me to where the fuse is either.  So she schedules me for service.  10 minutes later after looking online, I find the fuse on the wiring diagram and find it right away on the mower.  Yup, it's blown.
> 
> 2 days later: replace the blown fuse.  Tractor runs fine.  Look over tractor, and find that the harness to the headlights is melted.  There's the cause of the blown fuse.
> 
> 2 days later Sears Service comes by.  "Yep, this melted mess of wiring caused the fuse to blow.  I'll order a new harness and have it shipped to you and will be back next Friday to fix it.  This is a common problem."
> 
> If it's a "known problem" then why in the HELL doesn't Sears fix it?  All it would take is a SLIGHTLY longer harness and a wiring clip to hold the wires away from the head.
> 
> I am not happy with Sears right now.



When I was tractor shopping this spring for a new mower, I hemmed and hauled over which big box store junk I was gonna buy. Never could make my mind up. All the brands have their hands in each others tractor one way or another. Your experience is just ONE of many, many unhappy box store mower owners. I decided to go the diesel commercial route. I'm done with my fair share of Craftsman, Husky, JD, Yard Man, etc.


----------



## huntr1

General Lee said:


> When I was tractor shopping this spring for a new mower, I hemmed and hauled over which big box store junk I was gonna buy. Never could make my mind up. All the brands have their hands in each others tractor one way or another. Your experience is just ONE of many, many unhappy box store mower owners. I decided to go the diesel commercial route. I'm done with my fair share of Craftsman, Husky, JD, Yard Man, etc.


You are welcome to buy me a 4x4 diesel tractor.


----------



## General Lee

My post wasn't meant to be negative towards you. Just expressing my opinion on the big box brands. Nothing wrong w/ owing one. Its all I ever owned for years.


----------



## huntr1

General Lee said:


> My post wasn't meant to be negative towards you. Just expressing my opinion on the big box brands. Nothing wrong w/ owing one. Its all I ever owned for years.


Didn't take it as negative. My response was a heartfelt offer allowing you to buy me a diesel 4x4 tractor. I really would NOT object if you did so.


----------



## ginwoman

my hub  has a MF 1010 diesel tractor. He loves that thang. He also has a MF riding mower he loves that one too. He won that one at LEONARDTOWN CARNIVAL back in the day.


----------



## desertrat

huntr1 said:


> Mower Update:
> Cutting the grass 3 weeks ago, was running out of daylight so I turned on the headlights.  5 minutes later the mower died.  Stone cold DEAD.  No time to look at it, gotta pack and then go camping.
> 
> A week goes by: Figured it was a blown fuse, cannot find the fuse.  Called Sears Service and the woman on the phone can't direct me to where the fuse is either.  So she schedules me for service.  10 minutes later after looking online, I find the fuse on the wiring diagram and find it right away on the mower.  Yup, it's blown.
> 
> 2 days later: replace the blown fuse.  Tractor runs fine.  Look over tractor, and find that the harness to the headlights is melted.  There's the cause of the blown fuse.
> 
> 2 days later Sears Service comes by.  "Yep, this melted mess of wiring caused the fuse to blow.  I'll order a new harness and have it shipped to you and will be back next Friday to fix it.  This is a common problem."
> 
> If it's a "known problem" then why in the HELL doesn't Sears fix it?  All it would take is a SLIGHTLY longer harness and a wiring clip to hold the wires away from the head.
> 
> I am not happy with Sears right now.


https://www.facebook.com/

If you want an almost new JD X310 I will be selling mine soon.

Been trying to put ads on SOMD, but I can't get logged in to classifieds.


----------



## DoWhat

desertrat said:


> If you want an almost new JD X310 I will be selling mine soon.



How much?


----------



## desertrat

check PM


----------

